# Green tint on sublimation phone inserts



## afterimages (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi

While making my last batch of phone case inserts, I noticed that all my images were turning out with a green tint. I've been doing this for quite a while now and have never seen anything like it, and none of my settings have been changed since the last time I've pressed. Here's my setup


- Ricoh Gx3300 (inks don't expire until at least next year, I've tried all brand new ones too)

- Photoshop CS6 with correct printer profile "GXe3300n DyeTrans HiQuality", Perceptual Rendering Intent, Black Point Compensation (had the people at Conde look over the settings and they saw they were correct)

- print files are PSDs and JPGs, RGB

- Hix Swingman 20E 120v - our usual press is 350 degrees, 1 minute, but we've also done the Conde recommended 375 40 seconds, no luck on either


I know there's other issues people have had with black having a green tint, but that's not the problem here - it's EVERY image, any color, having that tint to it. They appear to print fine coming out of the Ricoh, but once they come of the press the transferred image (AND the outer edges that aren't transferred) come out discolored. I've tried adjusting so many things and just can't figure this one out - again, I've been printing for about a year and a half now and haven't run into any problem like this, and to have such a sudden shift only days after our last pressing batch is really frustrating.

Thanks for any and all help!


----------



## afterimages (Oct 9, 2012)

Sorry for the bump on an old post but the issues are still persisting, and I'm just curious if there's anyone out there facing a similar problem. The green tint was offset by a light purple midtone layer in Photoshop, which worked for a few months, and then recently I noticed images started coming out slightly too violet. I turned off the layer, and had images coming out normal for a few weeks, only to start noticing another slight touch of violet tint, without any Photoshop layers in place at all. Same printer, press, temp/pressure settings, new inks, etc - can't get it figured out.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

afterimages said:


> Sorry for the bump on an old post but the issues are still persisting, and I'm just curious if there's anyone out there facing a similar problem. The green tint was offset by a light purple midtone layer in Photoshop, which worked for a few months, and then recently I noticed images started coming out slightly too violet. I turned off the layer, and had images coming out normal for a few weeks, only to start noticing another slight touch of violet tint, without any Photoshop layers in place at all. Same printer, press, temp/pressure settings, new inks, etc - can't get it figured out.


 Is it possible that lately you just merged the "bad" layer when you made the file flat instead of turning off the bad layer or removing it?

Try a new file from scratch, using only 1 layer.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

afterimages said:


> Sorry for the bump on an old post but the issues are still persisting, and I'm just curious if there's anyone out there facing a similar problem. The green tint was offset by a light purple midtone layer in Photoshop, which worked for a few months, and then recently I noticed images started coming out slightly too violet. I turned off the layer, and had images coming out normal for a few weeks, only to start noticing another slight touch of violet tint, without any Photoshop layers in place at all. Same printer, press, temp/pressure settings, new inks, etc - can't get it figured out.



My mention of "Try a new file from scratch, using only 1 layer" is to rule out any kind of overspray from the printer for example.

But since you had this problem before and was due to your file then obviously you need to fix your file.

To determine if your problem was due to making your file flat without turning off or removing the layer that is causing the "tinting" then see my attached screen shot.

It is PS CS5 but all versions have the eye dropper tool.

If you confirm you actually flattened your "tint" layer by mistake the function Select >> Color range 
can color select that and you can delete the "tint" selection. 

If you have desired colors in your design of the same "tint" color, but also in the background, you would lose those too upon deletion, but there are other ways to get rid of that tint but I would have to see the file.


Edit:

This would be of course if that "tint" layer you had before was also effecting open white space in your design, if you had any.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

I've noticed inconsistencies in the past with iphone cover metals affecting the colours of prints, so it could be that.
Or, what colour management set up have you in photoshop in terms of working space, and import settings?
How good is your screen, is it calibrated, and have a custom ICC?


----------



## oneeyedjack (Mar 7, 2007)

So is it only happening on the phone inserts.


----------

